# Bellator 75 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 75 takes place in 4 days October 5th 6 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. SmackyBear won last week, if he plays again can anyone top him?



> Eric Prindle vs. Thiago Santos
> Brett Rogers vs. Alexander Volkov
> Richard Hale vs. Mike Wessel
> Mark Holata vs. Vinicius Queiroz
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Checked the results against your picks, thanks for playing again. :thumbsup:

SmackyBear vs kantowrestler again since we just had 2.

You both got Santos, Volkov, Hale, Beebe and Wright right. Just Smacky got Gomez and Williams right, and just kanto got Queiroz and Graves right. The only fighter neither got right was Ryan Martinez. So the final score was 7 to 7, you both win! Check your credits for the prize.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of credits.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Next week Bellator 76 is up and it doesn't go head to head with any UFC prelims this time. Maybe we will get more players with these dudes fighting... :confused02:



> MAIN CARD (MTV2, 8 p.m. ET)
> 
> Eddie Alvarez vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire
> Nazareno Malegarie vs. Rad Martinez - featherweight tourney opening round
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't Eddie's contract coming due or did he resign with Bellator?


----------

